# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Isis pauvre chienne de 12 ans retrouvée dans une bouche d'égout, délai dépassé

## inari

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* ISIS
*Type:* Labrador
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							




 On transmets pour une fourrière de rp. *La situation de la petite Isis est plus qu'urgente* !!
Je cite la fourrière
_Voici Isis et Isis revient de loin.
Nous n'avons aucune info sur son passé  car elle n'a même pas été identifiée par son ancien propriétaire.
Notre  technicien a du aller la récupérer dans une bouche d'égout car elle y était  tombé enfin du moins j'espère que c'était un accident.
Isis est agée au  alentour de 12 ans minimum X Braque femelle noir truitée blanc.
A son arrivée  elle pesait "15kg" et nous avons beaucoup de mal à lui faire prendre du poids  pourtant elle raffole de sa patée.
Elle est vraiment mignonne et douce mais  déprime sur la structure.
Elle s'entend avec ses congénères mâles et  femelles.Elle est calme vis à vis d'eux et ne leur dit rien.
Il faudra  qu'elle bénéficie de soins car elle a une grande plaie à la patte antérieure  droite et nous avons dû faire des sutures.
Isis nous le savons est agée et ne  court pas partout car à l'arrière train fragile mais elle mérite de finir sa vie  sereinement et dans un foyer qui pourra l'a rendre heureuse.
Il faudra  qu'elle puisse bénéficier dans sa future famille d'un ascenseur ou d'un  appartement au rdc.
_




*RECHERCHONS UNE FA, UNE ASSO, OU UN ADOPTANT POUR SAUVER ISIS*, elle ne mérite pas de finir sa vie à la fourrière.

POUR TOUTE PROPOSITION DE PRISE EN CHARGE, DE FA, OU D'ADOPTANTS, MERCI D'APPELER AUX NUMEROS INDIQUES, Je ne suis qu'un intermédiaire

----------


## florannie

AVEZ vous contacter les assos: Fondation bb, assocoiation LI- Za( dany savall, femme deMichel Drucker ),30 Millions D' amis, il faut tout essayer pour la sortir de là cette mamie.BON courage, je x tout pour qu' une solution soi trouvée.r

----------


## toutsy

cani-nursing ,et cani-séniors ? ::

----------


## inari

J'ai contacté cani nursing, pas de réponses pour l'instant

----------


## Coeurdeloup

Pour la faire entrer en Suisse, je dois la faire munir d'une puce éléctronique, faire des cours (obligatoires pour tous les chiens qu'on adopte...), une visite vétérinaire, payer des impôts,... Tout est compliqué et cher en Suisse...  :: 
De quels soins a-t-elle encore besoin???
Quelle est l'espérance de vie d'un tel chien??

----------


## stephanie 777

je veux bien l'accueillir mais j'habite le sud, existe t'il une solution pour le trajet? ça m'aiderait beaucoup. sachant que je peux faire une part du trajet quand même.

----------


## inari

Stéphanie vous avez une asso pour vous couvrir ? 
Pour la suisse j'ignore comment ça marche

----------


## nann

il me semble qu'il faut le vaccin contre la rage (21 jours minimum avant l'entrée en suisse)

----------


## zagora

oui il y a le délai rage avant l'entrée en Suisse

----------


## Myrtille54

Il y a une personne en lorraine <qui se propose de la prendre. Lui ai demandé de prendre contact

----------


## CaroNath18

Question peut-être un peu bête, mais vu le "contact", la loulette n'a pas d'asso ?

----------


## stephanie 777

> Stéphanie vous avez une asso pour vous couvrir ? 
> Pour la suisse j'ignore comment ça marche


oui pas de soucis, et j'ai peut être trouvé quelqu'un qui me fera le covoiturage, donc c'est en bonne voie!

----------


## stephanie 777

> Question peut-être un peu bête, mais vu le "contact", la loulette n'a pas d'asso ?


bonjour Caro, que veux tu dire par là? il y a un soucis? je n'ai pas compris  :Smile:

----------


## inari

Caronath veut dire que le numéro de contact c'est celui de l'asso lamart et de Sandrine qui gère les placements dans cette asso (ou je travaille aussi). Sauf qu'on a pas de place en ce moment donc on diffuse pour la fourrière parce qu'ils nous le demandent mais a priori on peut pas prendre en charge la louloute (si adoptant direct on peut bien sur servir de rélais pour la faire sortir)

----------


## dadatsun

...donc cette pauvre puce a au moins une solution ?? c est sûr ?

----------


## inari

non pas du tout pour l'instant rien de sur...

----------


## stephanie 777

si normalement c'est bon, mis à part que la dame qui peut venir la chercher ne viendrait que le 17, et le délai sera dépassé d'un jour, si je peux trouver un covoiturage avant ça serait super.

----------


## Raven

```
[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/49919-Isis-pauvre-chienne-de-12-ans-retrouv%C3%A9e-dans-une-bouche-d-%C3%A9gout-d%C3%A9lai-d%C3%A9pass%C3%A9][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/710924Isis.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## inari

Merci raven  ::

----------


## dadatsun

des nouvelles de la fa /  assos ??

----------


## inari

Je pense que c'est en cours mais la fouriere étant fériée le week end on aura confirmation que lundi je pense. Stéphanie des nouvelles ?

----------


## Caninursing

> J'ai contacté cani nursing, pas de réponses pour l'instant


Je découvre ce post à l'instant. Je n'ai reçu aucun SOS la concernant...  ::

----------


## Caninursing

Mes coordonnées ne sont pas bonnes sur Rescue (j'ai déjà demandé à les modifier par un modo, mais pas de réponse...). Si vous avez besoin de moi pour cette chienne, mon e-mail = beatrice.parnot@numericable.fr ou 06 33 15 77 90

----------


## inari

Je vous ai envoyée un mp Cani nursing, vous ne l'avez pas reçu ? Normalement l'association avec qui stephanie77 est en contact doit la prendre mais je ne sais pas si l'association à contacté la fourrière (j'ai laissé un message sur le répondeur de la présidente avec le contact de la fourrière )

----------


## stephanie 777

bonjour, en fait la dame de l'association qui devait venir dans le sud ne pourra pas finalement, donc il faut vraiment que je trouve un transport qui se rapproche de chez moi.
je n'ai plus que cette solution.
merci.

----------


## inari

On va bien trouver ça, enfin je l'espère. L'asso à contacté la fourrière ?

----------


## darkgluck

Si besoin d'une FA très temporaire (quelques jours) en attente d'un covoit par exemple, je suis dans le 78, j'ai un chat, je suis en studio (25 m²), j'ai eu 3 chiens en FA, je travaille pas loin donc sortie le midi possible. Si ca colle et au besoin, je peux l'accueillir un petit temps  :Smile:

----------


## inari

Merci darkgluck pour votre proposition. Est ce que vous êtes en étage ? Avec ou sans ascenseur ? Parce qu'isis aura certainement beaucoup de mal à monter les étages

----------


## darkgluck

> Merci darkgluck pour votre proposition. Est ce que vous êtes en étage ? Avec ou sans ascenseur ? Parce qu'isis aura certainement beaucoup de mal à monter les étages


Je suis en RDC, mais il y a 2 marches à monter. Au pire la porter ne sera pas un problème. 
Il faut juste qu'elle tolère mon chat et qu'elle puisse rester seule 5h de suite sans aboyer/japper. Si ca colle, n'hésitez pas à m'envoyer un MP ou un mail sur darkgluck@hotmail.com  :Smile:

----------


## stephanie 777

oui je crois qu'elle a pris contact, elle leur avait envoyé ses coordonnées, je pense qu'ils sont au courant, je pensais avoir des nouvelles mais pas pour l'instant.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

vous n'avez pas donné suite à la propo de Caninursing???

----------


## inari

Normalement isis à une solution avec l'assocition qui couvre Stéphanie. J'attends demain (ouverture de la fourrière) pour avoir confirmation que tout est ok. 
Et j'ai répondu à Cani nursing en mp pour votre information ...

----------


## stephanie 777

je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de covoiturage pour Isis, auriez vous une autre adresse assez bien fréquentée? je n'ai trouvé que des petits forums rarement visités donc pas trop de chances.
merci.

----------


## stephanie 777

merci inari.

----------


## stephanie 777

j'ai peut être trouvé un trajet en train pour mercredi, par contre j'ai plusieurs questions.
comment ça se passe quand il n'y a personne de prévu pour emmener l'animal de la fourrière à la gare, est ce qu'une personne de la fourrière pourrait le faire?
et qui pourrait prêter pour le trajet l'équipement nécessaire pour la chienne (laisse collier et muselière si besoin)?
j'espère que tout cela est possible!
merci.

----------


## stephanie 777

up

----------


## inari

Je vais voir avec Sandrine comme on peut faire pour le trajet. C'est un trajet sur ? de quel gare partirait le ou la covoitureuse ?

----------


## stephanie 777

de la gare de lyon, merci beaucoup j'espère que quelqu'un pourra l'emmener!
je vais remettre une annonce urgente pour demain, mais j'ai pas les coordonnées de la fourrière

----------


## stephanie 777

je vous ai envoyé un mail hier à "asl adoption" mais je ne sais pas si c'est vous qui l'avez reçu?

----------


## inari

L'adresse mail c'est celle de Sandrine, elle a transféré votre mail à la fourrière qui essaye de joindre la présidente de l'association panier percé

----------


## stephanie 777

ok merci, elle m'a dit les avoir joint hier, leur a envoyé les statuts et attend le nom de la personne qui viendra chercher Isis pour leur donner l'attestation. maintenant reste juste à trouver quelqu'un qui fera le trajet fourrière-gare et ça sera bon!

----------


## inari

Isis est au bureau, elle est très maigre mais ca a l'air d'aller, elle part à la gare dans quelques heures ! On peut la mettre dans les sorties d'affaire !

----------


## armelle53

> Isis est au bureau, elle est très maigre mais ca a l'air d'aller, elle part à la gare dans quelques heures ! On peut la mettre dans les sorties d'affaire !


Quelle bonne nouvelle !! ::

----------


## kabou94

> Isis est au bureau, elle est très maigre mais ca a l'air d'aller, elle part à la gare dans quelques heures ! On peut la mettre dans les sorties d'affaire !


ouf, merci pour cette bonne nouvelle. :: 

 ::  Bonne route à cette pauvre petite misère

----------


## Chinooka

J'arrive trop tard mais je recherchais un site que j'avais vu en cliquant pour les animaux, je viens de le retrouver :

http://www.covoituranimaux.com/

Ca peut vous servir pour un prochain covoiturage  ::  

Bonne route à Isis  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

::

----------


## poppo

::

----------


## vidau fabienne

elle va ou finalement dans le sud ,JOLIE MAMY  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

merci pour cette puce

----------


## Daysie433

::  :: super pour cette petite Isis, merci de tout coeur pour elle

----------


## florannie

:: SUPER!

----------


## vmmiss

petite mamie toute douce, plein de bonheur  ::

----------


## breton67

bonne route petite fille ::  :: merci pour elle  ::

----------


## nann

merci pour cette puce...j'espère qu'on continuera à avoir de ses nouvelles...

----------


## inari

Je pense que Stéphanie viendra nous en donner. En tous cas la petite puce est bien arrivée  ::

----------


## CaroNath18

GENIAL ! Merci  ::  et :: 

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## stephanie 777

oui nous sommes arrivés assez tard mais elle a été calme tout la route.
elle m'a déjà fait des câlins elle est très sociable.
on va se découvrir petit à petit mais je pense qu'on va bien s'entendre.
merci à tous. je vous mettrai quelques photos dans quelques jours.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

on te laisse faire connaissance avec la belle, c'est bien parti et ce sera un régal de voir les photos plus tard
Bonne semaine et merci pour cette chienne au regard si doux

----------


## myri_bonnie

Quelle bonne nouvelle pour Isis :: , merci à Stéphanie  ::

----------


## momo

Merci Stéphanie pour la jolie ISIS  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Merci pour Isis Stéphanie  :: , longue et belle vie à toi Isis, le bonheur te tend enfin les bras ma belle, profites-en !!!  ::

----------


## Hemka

> oui nous sommes arrivés assez tard mais elle a été calme tout la route.
> elle m'a déjà fait des câlins elle est très sociable.
> on va se découvrir petit à petit mais je pense qu'on va bien s'entendre.
> merci à tous. je vous mettrai quelques photos dans quelques jours.


 ::

----------


## Raven

Hâte de voir les photos  ::

----------


## stephanie 777

coucou désolée j'ai voulu prendre des photos mais la batterie est HS comme par hasard, donc demain...
je l'ai rebaptisée Paloma car Isis elle ne répondait pas du tout, elle a l'air de se porter bien, hier je suis allée au véto sa plaie est en voie de guérison, elle mange bien, comprends quand je lui demande de pas faire ses besoins sur la terrasse apparemment, puisque je n'en trouve plus, elle est vraiment adorable et fait pleins de câlins. Par contre elle "maoule" pas mal, je ne sais pas encore pourquoi, ce matin c'était pas longtemps après la sortie donc je ne pense pas que c'était ça. Desfois on dirait qu'elle cherche après quelqu'un.
sinon elle se repose beaucoup, a des comprimés pour la douleur, donc elle devrait reprendre du poil de la bête avec le temps.
promis demain je fais des photos! encore désolée!
bises à vous toutes.

----------


## CaroNath18

Merci pour les news, caresses à la loulette  ::  et vivement demain !  ::

----------


## breton67

MERCI Stéphanie
 :: a cette petite mamie ::

----------


## stephanie 777

bon je n'arrive pas à mettre des photos comment fait-on s'il vous plait, hier j'ai regardé sur les posts liés au forum mais pas trouvé.

----------


## Bruce25

Bonjour, pour les photos http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...ghlight=photos  ::

----------


## stephanie 777

les photos vont bientôt arriver, pour le moment Isis (maintenant Paloma) se porte bien, elle est un peu faiblarde mais c'est normal vu son âge. sa santé a l'air de s'améliorer tout doucement, et elle a l'air de prendre confiance avec moi alors qu'au début on sentait que ce n'était pas ça. Elle a fait sa rencontre avec Mirabelle la chatte de la maison et ça s'est bien passé, Paloma lui laisse le temps de s'adapter, elle ne s'impose pas car elle voit qu'elle est craintive.
c'est vraiment une chienne pacifique, on voit qu'elle veut juste se reposer et être tranquille. Elle aime beaucoup les câlins aussi.
merci aux personnes qui ont aidé pour son sauvetage et à celles qui prennent de ses nouvelles.

Ps : HEMKA j'ai pensé à toi car la chienne sentait tellement mauvais que ça a pas du être facile dans le train! j'espère que tu n'as pas été trop embêtée.

bises à vous toutes.

----------


## Hemka

> Ps : HEMKA j'ai pensé à toi car la chienne sentait tellement mauvais que ça a pas du être facile dans le train! j'espère que tu n'as pas été trop embêtée.


 :: 
C'est vrai, j'avoue que j'étais rassurée que le train soit sans arrêt entre Paris et Lyon, sinon j'aurais eu peur qu'on nous jette dehors à la première gare  :Big Grin:  Les passagers ont été stoïques, je m'étais excusée en arrivant, ça n'a pas du être facile pour eux... Heureusement, notre voisine immédiate était une dame très sympa et connaissant la protection animale, qui voyageait d'ailleurs avec son petit chien. Pour la petite histoire, à la fin du trajet, un voyageur à côté a sorti de sa valise un pulvérisateur de parfum pour en asperger ses vêtements avant de sortir, et deux femmes tenaient leur foulard devant leur visage pour tenter d'échapper à l'odeur (mais dans la bonne humeur, on en plaisantait en fait). Bref, un premier covoit' de toutou qui crée des souvenirs  :Big Grin: 

En tout cas ça fait plaisir d'avoir des nouvelles aussi bonnes! Je n'ai pas côtoyé Paloma/Isis bien longtemps, mais elle a été très sympa et caline! Merci à toi de lui offrir une maison!

----------


## stephanie 777

ça va ça ne t'as pas refroidie, super!
j'ai eu peur quand j'ai sentie son odeur car ça m'a fait penser à une chienne qui est morte d'un cancer, quelle odeur!
maintenant ça va mieux elle sent très bon mdr!
merci à toi aussi, je n'aurais pas pu l'avoir si j'avais pas eu tous ces coups de mains!
bises.

----------


## breton67

:: il y a encore des personnes agréables 
mon petit dernier je suis allée le chercher a Tarbes er je suis repartie sur Strasbourg 
mon Tibou était propre mais le monsieur qui était assis en face de moi  :: a croire que nous avions la gale 
d habitude je ne m énerve pas vite mais quand on touche a mes chiens :: j ai dis assez haut je crois que ce monsieur n apprécie pas les chiens et pourtant tu as payé ta place 
un jeune home assis plus loin m a fait signe :moi madame je les aime beaucoup du coup nous avons déménagés et le reste du voyage  :: 
Paloma a et de la chance de tomber sur des personnes sympas  ::

----------


## nann

désolée je n'arrive pas à poster les photos que Stephanie m'a envoyées.. j'ai fait ce qui est dit dans le post mais rien ne se passe (je n'ai pas de lien à mettre ou quoi)...

----------


## stephanie 777

mince, moi aussi j'ai eu le même soucis en fait, c'est compliqué tout ça. je repasse dans la journée pour voir ça.

----------


## kabou94

Et voici quelques photos d'Isis, rebaptisée  "Paloma"  :: 

 :: 

 :: 

 :: 

Son état semble s'améliorer un peu bien qu'elle ne soit pas encore très en forme. A repris un peu de poids.

----------


## kabou94

Elle a un joli petit pansement à la pattoune, elle a vu un véto ? 
Qu'a t-il dit, il a fait une prise de sang ?

Merci pour cette jolie puce  ::

----------


## CaroNath18

Oui merci pour la loulette et merci pour les photos  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

IL était temps pour elle je crois
merci de l'aider à s'en sortir et merci pour les photos

----------


## Hemka

Merci Stéphanie! Elle a déjà l'air un peu en meilleure santé, elle semble moins maigre sur les photos!  :Smile:

----------


## kabou94

Comment va Paloma ???   ::

----------


## kabou94

Des nouvelles ?  ::

----------


## kabou94

:: quelqu'un a des nouvelles ?

----------


## Vegane7

Pourquoi est-elle dans les "sortis d'affaire" ?

----------


## kabou94

> Pourquoi est-elle dans les "sortis d'affaire" ?


Elle a été adoptée mais on a plus de nouvelles depuis avril.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

vous n'avez pas les coordonnées de 'adoptant pour lui passer un petit coup de fil ou quelqu'un habitant pas loin ::

----------


## kabou94

Je viens de relancer par mail la personne qui m'avait transmis les photos à poster, on ne sait jamais ::

----------


## inari

Nous on a pas eu de nouvelles ...  :Frown:  mais bon je pense que c'est parce que l'adoptante ne vient pas ici. Il faudrait joindre l'asso panier perçé qui avait pris en charge la louloute, je pense que de leur coté elles ont des nouvelles. J'espère qu'elle va bien la miss...

----------


## kabou94

MP@stephanie777

----------


## stephanie 777

bonjour, malheureusement Paloma est partie, elle avait blessures sur blessures, ne s'était pas remise de celle sur son bassin, ne savait plus s'assoir, je ne pouvais plus la promener, elle souffrait trop et rien ne la soulageait, donc avec la véto on a décidé d'abréger ses souffrances, et c'est sans regrets qu'elle est partie, par contre moi j'ai eu du mal mais bon, j'aurais bien voulu que ça se passe mieux pour elle, elle a bien souffert.
merci à vous de reprendre de ses nouvelles je n'avais pas les notifications.
stéphanie.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

::  ::

----------


## kabou94

Elle aura eu un peu de douceur.

----------


## inari

Merci Stéphanie de t'être occupée d'elle et de lui avoir donné quelques moments de bonheur

----------


## Daysie433

oh pauvre petite mère  ::  repose en paix petite Paloma au pays où la souffrance n'existe plus  :: 


merci stéphanie pour la petite mamie Paloma  ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## maghrebking

Repose en paix Isis  :Frown:

----------


## teddy82

:: Doux repos petit ange

----------


## poppo

::  ::  ::

----------


## momo

Merci à vous Stéphanie d avoir apporté un peu de bonheur et de douceur à PALOMA avant qu elle ne s en aille...
Doux repos petite puce

----------


## Hemka

:Frown: 

Je me souviens de Paloma... mon premier chien en "covoiturage", moi qui n'ai l'habitude que des chats, et un bon souvenir avec cette grande chienne très calme et douce. 

Bon courage Stéphanie, et merci de lui avoir offert une fin de vie bien entourée!

----------


## cassie60

:: que ton repos soit doux

----------


## CaroNath18

RIP petite loulette... ::  et merci pour tout Stéphanie  ::

----------


## ursel

::

----------

